# First Oysters of the season



## diesel (Oct 19, 2010)

My neighbor brought home a couple dozen oysters fresh from the Rappahannock River last Saturday.  We also had a few pork butts to cook so why not try smoking them? 

We just laid the oysters on the top of the fire box until they opened.  Then "most" made it into the smoker for a few minutes.  I said most because it was hard to not just eat them with some hot sauce.






I welded a trailer hitch to the blade on the back of the tractor.  My house is in the background, we were hanging out over at the neighbors.  You can see the pork butts doing there thing.






This was a tray for ABTs that I cooked just a little to long.  As you can see it didn't stop people from eating them.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks good but when I have oysters they never make it long enough to get into the smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Nice idea on the trailer ball


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm so glad that oyster are finally back in season. We have already gotten the first batch onto the grills. For your smoker set up I like the fact that it's on a trailer and it looks like you are just going up and down the block spending time with your neighbors and sharing your vittles. Now thats a good neighbor.


----------



## eman (Oct 19, 2010)

looks good.

 Only one problem , A couple of dozen is about 1/2 enough for me. LOL

 Gotta get them by the sack or bushel to feed these crazy cajuns


----------



## diesel (Oct 20, 2010)

I put the smoker on the trailer with intentions of actually attaching it.  So far that hasn't happened.  I want to weld some legs on and then bolt it to the trailer.  I guess that is what happens when you start to cook on it before it is finished.  Oh well.. work in progress.

y'all have a good day!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice Smoker set up Diesel!

Nice wooded lot your house is in too!

Thanks for the view,

Bear


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Bear!  Still a work in progress... that is both the smoker and the house..


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 21, 2010)

I wish I could get fresh oysters here. They must be great on the smoker.


----------

